# What are differences between 3rd Gen EA888 2.0 engines in 2015 A3 vs. 2015 A4?



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

Wondering why APR can get significantly better performance (stage 1) from the A3 (MQB) compared to A4 (B8.5?). Audi service people I spoke with said both 2.0s are exact same engine. APR rep I spoke with (not Arin) said they are very different engines. Can difference really be due to just transverse vs. longitudinal mounts or something else special about the MQB platform? And, yes, I did search the forums/internet for the answer, but couldn't find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

The 2.0 gen 3 MQB has variable valve timing/lift allowing for considerably more tune ability. It has nothing to do with the way the engine is mounted. The MQB also comes with a different head and turbo I believe with also alows for more movement t of air and exhaust leading to more power when tuned not to mention it was considerably more torque stock. Do some more research on the web And ull find all the info you want. Hope this helped.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Btw don't ever trust the dealer more often than not they don't have a ****in clue what they are talking about. The always talk out of their asses and the customer suffers for it.


----------



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks quick! I kinda remembered the vvt difference after you mentioned it... and now that I know what specifically to search for, I should have no problem  Love the latest 2.0 A3/S3 engine performance numbers (particularly after tune), but really, really, really want a manual again. Started considering the A4 (wrongly) assuming it was the exact same engine (starting in 2014), and was surprised to see the differences in the APR stage 1 outcomes...! Would have been POed to say the least if I hadn't found that and just taken the dealer's word that they were the same engines!!! I know never to trust what a salesperson says, but even after my own research, at first glance, both A4 and A3 boast of "the" new 3rd Gen EA888 engine and even publish virtually identical (stock) technical measurements. It's not until APR gets ahold of them that the more significant differences are apparent. Wonder if the 2016 A4 MQB (or rather MLB) will get the same "MQB version" as the A3 does now...? But, just as important, I also wonder if it will continue to be offered in MANUAL!?!?!? (here in the US, that is... once again, dealer's don't know these answers either, of course)

thanks again!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

The A4 uses the EA888 Gen 2 motor not Gen 3, the A3 uses the newer Gen. 3
They both have valve lift.
Note the oil filter type and oil fill locations: 


A4










A3









_*Note images hotlinked from autotrader, no idea when they'll be taken down*_


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

MO_VW said:


> Thanks quick! I kinda remembered the vvt difference after you mentioned it... and now that I know what specifically to search for, I should have no problem  Love the latest 2.0 A3/S3 engine performance numbers (particularly after tune), but really, really, really want a manual again. Started considering the A4 (wrongly) assuming it was the exact same engine (starting in 2014), and was surprised to see the differences in the APR stage 1 outcomes...! Would have been POed to say the least if I hadn't found that and just taken the dealer's word that they were the same engines!!! I know never to trust what a salesperson says, but even after my own research, at first glance, both A4 and A3 boast of "the" new 3rd Gen EA888 engine and even publish virtually identical (stock) technical measurements. It's not until APR gets ahold of them that the more significant differences are apparent. Wonder if the 2016 A4 MQB (or rather MLB) will get the same "MQB version" as the A3 does now...? But, just as important, I also wonder if it will continue to be offered in MANUAL!?!?!? (here in the US, that is... once again, dealer's don't know these answers either, of course)
> 
> thanks again!


Word👍...... Good luck figuring out what you wanna go with.


----------



## GarbatyA4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Everyone, quick question.

What year did the Audi A3 receive the EA888 Gen 3 Motor in Canada ?

2013, 2014, 2015? or just 2015?

Thanks in advance

T


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GarbatyA4 said:


> Hey Everyone, quick question.
> 
> What year did the Audi A3 receive the EA888 Gen 3 Motor in Canada ?
> 
> ...


 not sure for Canada. The sure way to tell is by looking at the oil filter.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

GarbatyA4 said:


> Hey Everyone, quick question.
> 
> What year did the Audi A3 receive the EA888 Gen 3 Motor in Canada ?
> 
> ...


MQB as far as I know, 2015.


----------

